# Amplificador con baja distorsion



## alecmander (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola gente!, necesito el diagrama de un amplificadon con baja distorsion menor al 0.1 % y no mayor a 10 Watts de potencia.. lo quiero para amplificar mi guitarra electrica y sacarla por un parlante de 8 ohms.. ya he probado haciendo varios amplificador con TDA , lm386,ka2209 y un par mas , pero sin resultados optimos porque aparece una pequeña distorsion y la guitarra suena como una radio vieja!. bueno la verdad que busque mucho y no consigo nada de buen nivel, fiable y bajo consumo. y cuando enchufas la guitarra a un amplificador te das cuanta de la calidad del mismo ya que si solo amplificas audio (mp3) no se nota esa distorsion.. gracias 
PD: en lo posible sin fuente partida


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2008)

¿Qué impedancia tienen en la entrada tus amplificador hechos? Ese es un punto importante. Para guitarra necesitás alta impedancia de entrada, del orden de los 60 a 100K, y usá un cable corto para probar todo el sistema.

Otro punto importante es el parlante. Si no es bueno, NADA suena  bien, tenga la calidad que tenga el amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## alecmander (Dic 4, 2008)

hola! garcias por tu respuesta.. aca hice uno que segun la hoja de datos tiene una impedancia de entrada de 100 K (KA2209) de impedancia de entrada... pero igual se escucha mal y el parlante no es tan malo.. puede ser que sea porque lo monto sobre una protoboard? tambien estoy usando capacitores ceramicos puede ser la causa de la distorsion?
gracias
de paso me gustaria saber un poco mas sobre amplificador para guitarras, como influyen en el sonido, cual es la mejor clase para armar amplificador etc. si tenes un sitio donde leer te agradeceria que me pases la dir!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2008)

Bueno, si hiciste el circuito del datasheet del KA2209 (cualquiera de los dos), tenés 10K de impedancia de entrada y una potencia de entre 0,65W y 1,3W.
No es muy adecuado para una guitarra, ni para mover un parlante de más de 5cm de diámetro.
El protoboard influye a la hora de evitar ruidos, pero fuera de eso, va a andar como si estuviera montado en un PCB y los cerámicos no se van a notar a esas potencias.
Lo que preguntás sobre la mejor clase de amplificador para guitarra no tiene respuesta.
Cada guitarrista tiene una opinión. Hay quien dice que los valvulares puros son lo mejor (opinión bastante aceptada), hay quien se inclina por los híbridos (relación calidad/precio) y quienes (los menos) se vuelcan al estado sólido. Ponete a escuchar cómo suena cada uno de esos y sacá TUS propias conclusiones.

Como consejo y para que pruebes un amplificador chiquito y simple, buscá un TDA20XX y con reemplazar la resistencia que va de la entrada a tierra por una de entre 68KΩ y 100KΩ (¡gracias de nuevo por los simbolitos!) vas a tener unos 10W, dependiendo del modelo que elijas, con un sonido como para evaluar. No te olvides de ponerle un disipador al TDA, o lo quemás. Tampoco de aislarlo, o corrés el riesgo de hacerlo entrar en corto.

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 4, 2008)

Muchas Gracias San cacho se agradece! voy a ver como me las arreglo... aa con respecto a los amplificador cual clase el mejor, quise decir que clase de configuracion amplificadora es mejor, clase A,B,AB o C?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2008)

De nada.
Lo de las clases (otra vez) no tiene una respuesta única.
La clase A es la primera que se hizo con transistores, es el "Ford T" de los amplificador y copió modelos valvulares.
Ventaja: Diseño simple y no hay distorsión por cruce.
Desventaja: 12 a 15% de eficiencia. Un amplificador de 10W clase A consume 65W en total.
La clase B le siguió en el tiempo, aumentando la eficiencia hasta poco menos del 75% (78% es el máximo teórico).
Ventaja: Eficiencia mucho más alta y diseño simple.
Desventaja: Distorsión por cruce MUY notoria.
De esa época en que la opción era "Clase A o Clase B", viene el mito (era verdad en ese entonces) de que SÓLO un clase A suena bien.
La Clase AB es un híbrido entre las otras dos, con un poco menos de eficiencia que los B (alrededor del 60%), pero muchísima más que el Clase A. La distorsión por cruce se redujo a niveles inaudibles y es de las más usadas hasta hoy. 
De esto nos vamos a la clase D (no viene de "Digital", por más que los llamen así), que tiene una eficiencia de más del  del 80% en casi todos los casos.
Ventaja: Eficiencia alta.
Desventaja: Construcción más compleja.
Hay más clases, pero no tan comunes y no hay un claro ganador, aunque la D está entre las favoritas por eficiencia, aunque en complejidad pierde.
Lo que sí te garantizo que un Clase B suena mal.

El resto del análisis te toca a vos: ponete a escuchar y elegí el sonido que más te guste.
En audio se pueden medir mil parámetros, pero es la percepción de cada uno la que da el dictamen final.
Un equipo valvular tiene alrededor del 5% de distorsión (típicamente) donde un transistorizado tiene 0,002% y sin embargo suena mejor para muchos (me incluyo)...

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 5, 2008)

muy clara tu respuesta te entendi a la perfeccion! mil gracias Cacho! yo hace tiempo que toco la guitarra , toque con varios equipos y hasta ahora a mi parecer el mejor que escuche es un peavey pre valvular, lo que si no tube el privilegio de tocar con un valvular para escuchar la defirencia!
chau muchas gracias por tu auda me es muy util


----------



## alecmander (Dic 5, 2008)

Hola *Chacho* te cuento lo que hice:
Como me dijiste que necesitaba una mayor impedancia de entrada en el circuito, al amplificador realizado con el ka2209 le puse una impedancia de entrada de 2.2M Ω e hice un divisor resitivo en la entrada con dos resistencias que sumadas dan alrededor de 10K. haciendo esto consegui un sonido limpio y lindo!(te lo debo a vos)
pero el tema es el siguiente:
Como hago para volver a amplificar esa señal??? ya que *suena limpio y lindo pero muy despacio*!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2008)

Con el KA2209 no vas a lograr más potencia que la que tenés. Para eso necesitás un amplificador más grande.
La líbea TDA20XX es simple de armar y te da potencias de entre (unos) 5W y 40W. Para probar te alcanzan.
Si querés algo un poco más potente, siempre dentro de los gainclones, TDA729X o LM38XX. Si te querés tirar a los transistorizados, andá al foro de Gran Señal y tenés montones de diseños de cualquier potencia que se te ocurra.
Otra opción es el TDA1654, que trabaja a 12V y lo podés hacer andar con una fuente de PC. Está también en Gran Señal.

Para cualquiera de esos vas a necesitar un preamplificador (el circuito que tenés armado con el 2209 te sirve)

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 7, 2008)

Gracias! Probando con el TDA1654 despues te cuento los resultados!
puede ser que no encuentre la hoja de datos del TDA? vos la tenes?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2008)

ops:  Perdón... es el 1562... El calor me tiene mal (En realidad, fue de puro boludo el error...)
Acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6937.html hay un tema laaaaaaargo sobre este integrado, a menos que ande con un golpe de calor y me esté equivocando de nuevo  .
Al final de la página 74 está el link al datasheet, posteado por Rebomiito.

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 7, 2008)

ok! gracias de nuevo!


----------

